# How to install FreeBSD 7.1 under ZFS



## alie (Feb 24, 2009)

hi,

i got this link:
https://www.ish.com.au/solutions/articles/freebsdzfs

on that page we can install FreeBSD under ZFS. but its not saying i should delete my UFS2 partition or not... should i delete that partition ?


----------



## danger@ (Feb 24, 2009)

probably yes. It seems like you will create a small ufs partition for /boot and the rest will live on zfs.

BTW: http://wiki.freebsd.org/ZFSOnRoot


----------



## cy@ (Feb 25, 2009)

Until loader(8) can navigate ZFS, creating a small /boot is the only way to boot FreeBSD to ZFS. Other UNIX systems, noteably HP-UX and Linux have been doing this for years in order to support a root filesystem within a logical volume. This approach is not new.


----------



## lme@ (Feb 26, 2009)

And here's a tutorial to setup an encrypted ZFS with geli:

http://rink.nu/entry.php?id=105

Works fine on my i386 notebook


----------



## alie (Feb 26, 2009)

hi,

i just noticed everytime i run this"
# zpool create tank /dev/ad4s1d

it will show this error msg:
cannot mount '/tank': failed to create mountpoint

any clue on this problem ?


----------



## alie (Feb 26, 2009)

ignore my previous post, i forgot to run:
# mount -w /


----------



## alie (Feb 26, 2009)

FYI: there's 1 missing point from https://www.ish.com.au/solutions/articles/freebsdzfs

we need to add:


> tank /       zfs     rw      0       0



on our zfs file system /etc/fstab (/tank/etc/fstab)


----------

